# DRI Lawsuit against Timeshare Exit Team will move forward



## TUGBrian (Mar 15, 2021)

Court Order Says Diamond Resorts Suit Alleging Massive Timeshare Exit Scam Will Proceed Against Timeshare Exit Team's Law Firm, Schroeter, Goldmark & Bender
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces another legal victory in...




					www.prnewswire.com
				






> Diamond v. Timeshare Exit Team (formerly known as Reed Hein), Schroeter, Goldmark & Bender P.S. ("SGB"), and attorney Mitchell Reed Sussman. A U.S. District Court Judge has denied SGB's motion to dismiss the lawsuit for false advertising under the Lanham Act, tortious interference, numerous violations of Nevada Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices Act and conspiracy. The lawsuit alleges that the defendants use false and misleading advertising to induce timeshare owners to stop making payments on their timeshare contracts, while charging the unsuspecting victims thousands (and sometimes tens of thousands) of dollars in upfront fees in exchange for no legitimate service.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2021)

I see ads all day on YouTube for multiple exit operations. I feel bad for many that find my channel then get pummeled with these ads when they watch other channels. I have done what I can to block ads from these outfits from running alongside my videos.

A question I have is, have any of these exit companies ever take legal action against a timeshare developer or is it all just mailing letters and telling the client to stop paying? It seems like it is the latter.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 15, 2021)

i know of one that actively promotes on their radio at that they have "successfully beaten wyndham in court" etc...

ive never heard of such case however as it relates to timeshare exit etc.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> i know of one that actively promotes on their radio at that they have "successfully beaten wyndham in court" etc...
> 
> ive never heard of such case however as it relates to timeshare exit etc.


That is Wesley Financial. Perhaps it is related to this? It certainly isn't a validation of their business model.








						World’s Largest Timeshare Company Loses Lawsuit Against Timeshare Advocate Chuck McDowell, CEO of Wesley Financial Group
					

Nashville, TN (PRWEB) August 07, 2012 -- A new kind of business has sprung up in recent years in response to complaints by vacation timeshare owners. The new



					www.prweb.com


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 15, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> i know of one that actively promotes on their radio at that they have "successfully beaten wyndham in court" etc...
> 
> ive never heard of such case however as it relates to timeshare exit etc.


I think that one was actually wyndham ex employees suing wyndham. 

I think if the timeshare exit company has the evidence (and actual lawyers) they might get a little closer than just letters and may actually file but don't see the court room, the timeshare company will settle with a NDC.  So no one knows or is allowed to tell.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see ads all day on YouTube for multiple exit operations. I feel bad for many that find my channel then get pummeled with these ads when they watch other channels. I have done what I can to block ads from these outfits from running alongside my videos.
> 
> A question I have is, have any of these exit companies ever take legal action against a timeshare developer or is it all just mailing letters and telling the client to stop paying? It seems like it is the latter.



On the radio as well. Even on Dave Ramsey's show.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 26, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see ads all day on YouTube for multiple exit operations.



And, like the many shills that come on these boards for these exit/cancel/relief companies, they rarely (if ever) tell how much these exit companies charged them.

I did see out of curiosity one video on You Tube of an alleged satisfied customer of one of these exit firms.  She went on and on how this company performed magic for her that she never could have done herself.  Of course, she somehow failed to mention how much the exit company charged her.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2021)

I got a call from a timeshare exit telemarketer while on our last timeshare vacation. Normally these are robocalls, but this one was a live person.

He asked if we were satisfied with our timeshare ownership and if we'd be interested in getting out of our contract. I told him, funny you should ask. You're calling me while I'm actually on vacation and staying at the very timeshare chain you're asking about, so I'd say yes, I'm VERY happy. His next words were, "Are you really?" (in a sarcastic tone).

At that point I hung up. No sense debating my happiness with a lying idiot who was apparently about to argue whether or not I was satisfied or happy with my vacation lifestyle. The phone number went into my robo/telemarketer blocking app after the call.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 29, 2021)

LannyPC said:


> And, like the many shills that come on these boards for these exit/cancel/relief companies, they rarely (if ever) tell how much these exit companies charged them.
> 
> I did see out of curiosity one video on You Tube of an alleged satisfied customer of one of these exit firms.  She went on and on how this company performed magic for her that she never could have done herself.  Of course, she somehow failed to mention how much the exit company charged her.



About 10 years ago a friend of mine told me he wanted to get rid of his timeshare week at a Diamond resort I like to call my beach house (because we travel there so often). I told him I'd take it if he paid the transfer fee. A month later he told me he spent $3,500 to get rid of it through some timeshare exit seminar. I asked why he didn't take me up on my offer (which would have saved him a ton of money) and he said he thought I was kidding. It was his money so I guess he can waste if it he wants.


----------

